# Life is good



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

My husband and I started having issues on our honeymoon and they continued for over 2 years. My husband claimed that all I wanted was sex and would repeatedly turn me down. I heard every excuse in the book about him having a headache, his back hurt, he was tired, and so on. The stereotype of men "always" wanting sex, just made it even more difficult to deal with. At one point, I threatened divorce, which I believe was the turning point, but things didn't totally change until many months later. 

It has been a long, hard struggle, but these days are a lot different from before. Our sex life now is better than ever! I'm so thrilled to have my husband back to the man I knew before. The one who actually wanted to be intimate with me. It has been a few months now of this lasting change and I couldn't be happier. 

I know I came on here often to complain about how hard things were, so I'm happy to say things are good now. Life is good.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah!!!!!!

So glad to know things are going better for you A07!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It is good to hear of a turn around, very rare when it is the man that is LD or with holding so well done.

I ended up being so revolted by my ex that even if he did offer sex I would have said no. Now post divorce I can be friends with him and my partner not be concerned because I would not have sex with my ex to save my life, he is like a brother.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Holland said:


> It is good to hear of a turn around, very rare when it is the man that is LD or with holding so well done.
> 
> I ended up being so revolted by my ex that even if he did offer sex I would have said no. Now post divorce I can be friends with him and my partner not be concerned because I would not have sex with my ex to save my life, he is like a brother.


It's still taking me some time to feel completely comfortable and confident to initiate sex again, but I'm pretty much there. I've let go of most of the resentment and issues from before and we're doing great. We're communicating better and our sex life is awesome.  It has been quite the ride to get to where we are now, but I'm happy.


----------

